# ملصقات المواد الكيميائية



## عمر التكريتي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اعضاء السيفتي الرجاء التوضيح علامات الملصقات للمواد الكيميائية؟ 
مع العلم اني لاحظت فروق ولكن صار عندى لخبطة . مثل الملصقات التي توضع الحاويات الكبيرة 2 المصقات التي توضع على العلب المستخدمة .


الرجاء النقاش في موضوع كتاب The *Emergency Response Guidebook* 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيفتيمان (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

